# 2015 Diesel timing belt, issues after change



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Is the speedometer working? What about the tachometer?


----------



## forqalso (Dec 14, 2019)

Tomko said:


> Is the speedometer working? What about the tachometer?


Speedo works, but no tach. Sorry, should have included that info.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

forqalso said:


> Speedo works, but no tach. Sorry, should have included that info.











Did timing belt, starts and runs, but issues...


I have a 2014 diesel cruze with 106,000 miles. I replaced the timing belt and water pump. When it was put back together it fired right up without a problem, sounded perfect... However, the Stabili trak and TCS needs service lit up, as well as the check engine light. The tachometer also does not...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## forqalso (Dec 14, 2019)

boraz said:


> Did timing belt, starts and runs, but issues...
> 
> 
> I have a 2014 diesel cruze with 106,000 miles. I replaced the timing belt and water pump. When it was put back together it fired right up without a problem, sounded perfect... However, the Stabili trak and TCS needs service lit up, as well as the check engine light. The tachometer also does not...
> ...


Thanks for the link. The issue in that thread may not have been resolved, it doesn't say; but it gives me a couple things to check.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

forqalso said:


> Thanks for the link. The issue in that thread may not have been resolved, it doesn't say; but it gives me a couple things to check.


4th post in that thread has a link posted by a brilliant man with the issue resolved.

you are not unique, your issues are not unique, theyve been experience by others in the past, had you searched you would have found the solution

but you, like others choose to create new threads and make it harder to find the knowledge that has been compiled here.


----------



## forqalso (Dec 14, 2019)

boraz said:


> 4th post in that thread has a link posted by a brilliant man with the issue resolved.
> 
> you are not unique, your issues are not unique, theyve been experience by others in the past, had you searched you would have found the solution
> 
> but you, like others choose to create new threads and make it harder to find the knowledge that has been compiled here.


Oh, instead of linking to that thread, you linked to a thread with no resolution in it, that linked to another thread. Simple solution. Thanks for your effort.I would have skipped linking to a link and linked to the article I wanted you to read. But that’s just me. I have no idea why you had to be a complete jerk in you post. It’s probably something that bleeds over from your personal life. It was totally uncalled for.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

forqalso said:


> Oh, instead of linking to that thread, you linked to a thread with no resolution in it, that linked to another thread. Simple solution. Thanks for your effort.I would have skipped linking to a link and linked to the article I wanted you to read. But that’s just me. I have no idea why you had to be a complete jerk in you post. It’s probably something that bleeds over from your personal life. It was totally uncalled for.


name calling is not called for.

words hurt


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Guys chill out.

Sounds like double checking all of the wiring (pulling and reconnecting all sensors for good measure) can help resolve the problem.

@forqalso let us know what you find.


----------



## Bsmith08 (7 mo ago)

BDCCruze said:


> Guys chill out.
> 
> Sounds like double checking all of the wiring (pulling and reconnecting all sensors for good measure) can help resolve the problem.
> 
> @forqalso let us know what you find.


@forqalso did you find anything out on this??


----------

